

Has LinkedIn Lost its Edge? - jpd750
http://josephdickinson.com/blog/has-linkedin-lost-its-edge/2013/01/

======
geophile
It had an edge?

The main benefit of LinkedIn seemed to be to send me LinkedIn invitations.

They then entered parasite territory with their endorsements "feature".

